# Bristlenose pleco



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone seen bristlenose on sale anywhere? Preferably albino, but doesn't have to be. I don't want to drive all the way to Fish Gallery, so nothing in Dallas or north or east of there. 

I live in Euless, so anywhere around Ft. Worth is good, except for True Percula. Until 360 is no longer under construction, I won't be going there. Just takes forever to get there right now.

I already emailed Dane to see if he has them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I get my from Phil who is a breeder down in Cleburne where I live. He sales them for $4 ea. That is where I got some for Oct meeting. He goes by Bristlenosedude on dfwfishbox.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Robert,

Would you PM him for me please and ask him if he has any bristles for sale at the moment. I don't have the post count to PM on fishbox, and I don't want to spam the board to get there. If so, PM me his number and I'll contact him if he's alright with that.

EDIT: I sent you a PM, Robert. I'm going to go grab one from Dane tonight.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how much does dane charge for albino bristle noses.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

$10 for the albino, $15 for the long finned. They are too young to sex, about an inch long. Picked one up tonight. Just dropped him/her in the tank.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I would like to get some Pls pm me too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Kat on DFW Fishbox recently advertised some for sale. I've seen her fish--very nice. I believe she has wild-type, long fined wild type, and long finned albino.

They were very inexpensive, and she is in Plano.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

got some for free from a fellow APC member... just pay for shipping and they arrived in great condition.


----------

